# A+ Certification OS test



## garlo (Jan 6, 2006)

I have passed the core hardware portion of the A+ Certification test and am presently studying for the OS part. Can anyone give me a direction to study in. I study,study,study and then take a practice test and it seems that the questions asked are totaly different from what I studied. I know you can't tell me exactly what to study but any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It's been a while since I took it, but the one thing I rembered was there was a few UNIX questions and I wasn't expecting questions on UNIX.


----------



## garlo (Jan 6, 2006)

Ouch....I know nothing about unix. Have not seen anything in the books about it.


----------

